# photography & humour



## elja (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Community!

My name is Elke and I love photos with a fine sense of humour.
A good example for that is this website:

http://www.siegfriedbecker.com

I hope you like that site too.

All the best and happy shooting
Elke

P.S.: please be patient with my (school) English!


----------



## elja (Aug 30, 2007)

B/W street photography from Scottland:

http://www.streetphoto.fsnet.co.uk

Regards
Elke


----------

